# New Lab results



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, it's been awhile since I've been here, but inevitably I return with more questions. 

dx with hashimoto's ~June 2006.

Current lab results 9/7/10 (ranges)
TSH 0.154 (0.45-4.5)
T4 11.5 (4.5-12.0)
T3 Uptake 34 (24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 3.9 (1.2-4.9)
Current dose 125 mcg Levoxyl 7 days a week (unchanged by doc today)
Doc thinks my TSH is too low now. Another test in 6 weeks.
I do feel pretty good most of the time.

Last 5/7/10
TSH 1.850 (0.45-4.5)
T4 10.9 (4.5-12.0)
T3 uptake 32 (24-39)
Free Thyroxine 3.9 (1.2-4.9)
Dose 125 mcg Levoxyl 6 days, 1 day - 1/2 pill
felt bad, and I switched myself back to 7 days at 125mcg after these results w/o the doc's blessing (which irritated the doc today when she found out)

Previous 2/3/10
TSH 0.288 (0.45-4.5)
T4 10.6 (4.5-12.0)
T3 uptake 34 (24-39)
Free Thyroxine 3.6 (1.2-4.9)
Doc thought this too low, so she adjusted my dosing
to Dose 125 mcg Levoxyl 6 days, 1 day - 1/2 pill

~~~
So, after today's appt my doc thinks that my TSH is too low, and she's going to have me test it again in 6 weeks, and return to see her in 4 months. She mentioned that she would be concerned with my bone density with a continued TSH this low.

I'm also taking these supplements on most days:
Selenium 100 mcg
B12 sublingual 1000 mcg (now in the normal ranges - in Feb it was really low)
Vit D3 1000 iu - but my Doc just upped me to 3000 iu today b/c I'm still low of Vit D. [test on 9/7/10 Vit D 25 Hydroxy Total 25 (32-100 target levels for adults)]
Calcium - 1240 mg
Magnesium -510 mg
Flax Oil 1 tsp
Vit. E - 430 iu

I'm not sure what the next step is. Figure out how to get my body to assimilate the vit D3, and get my TSH up a little higher. I feel best about 0.8-1.2, but not at 1.850. My hair is actually pretty thick, my ovulation pain, cramps and headaches are gone. That was my main focus over the past 6-9 months - to get rid of the pain.

Now I'm concerned about the bone density comment, and need to do some research on that. Any ideas? Or anything else that brings up any concern? My weight is up a couple of pounds in the past 6 months, but I already acknowledge that I'm 10-15 lbs heavier than I should be and have readjusted my diet and added exercise to my days.

And a side note about today's appt. My appt time was 10:30am (I arrived 10 mins early even) and I had to wait an hour and a half to actually see the doc. (nice!) and when she was asking me about how I felt and if my irritability had gone down I felt like telling her "not today." LOL! I did tell her that it was frustrating to have to wait that long.

Thanks for any support. 
Angie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My first thought is you need to find a doctor who is going to run the proper tests on you.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are what you need.

Your T-4 is high range so your FT-4 is likely high range as well. A FT-3 will really clarify what you need to do as far as dosing.


----------

